# Walker County / Gordon County



## hunter eric

Overall been seeing a lot of deer.
Seems like more fawns than normal (maybe coyote "patrol") is working.
Cant really use cams at property because they are finishing up select cut of pines and don't want to lose my cameras but.....every time we drive through we see deer.
Should be great season now that our pines are thinned and we can see several hundred yards from many stands.


----------



## RossVegas

I've been scouting on Pigeon, I've seen several deer, and found some promising spots.  Talked with a ranger last week.  He told me they've planted some buck forage food plots. I believe he said there's a couple at the base of the mountain, and a few on top.  Anybody have an idea where they are?


----------



## poolecw

Nothing but does, fawns, and these dang mountain lions on my cameras


----------



## hunter eric

Well....time to get it started.
I will be in the stand by 6 in the morning!
Good luck to all.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Just a reminder to all you guys to be safe.....a young man, father of two young sons was killed today as a result of a fall from his stand near the Harrisburg community. Remember your loved ones and wear your safety equipment.


----------



## hunter eric

Saturday morning had a button head a doe and 2 fawns walk right beside me at 15 yards. Didn't take a shot.
Saturday evening I hunted from a blind and used my crossbow instead of compound bow. I have only used the crossbow maybe 5 times. I pulled the string to cock it and one of the limbs cracked.....couldn't shoot but set the hunt from 4:30 till 7:30 (Very HOT 90 plus degrees) just to see if I could see a nice buck that I've got pictures of but no luck. Probably for the best because if he would have walked up I wouldn't have been able to shoot because of the cracked limb.
I hope PSE stands behind their products.


----------



## Johnny 71

As I said in deer forum, I hate to hear bout the man who died, sad thing, pse will stand by their bows


----------



## Johnny 71

Walker reported 23 kills over the weekend


----------



## hunter eric

Update on cracked limb.
I called PSE who left me on hold for one hour.
After someone picked up they told me that I could return the crossbow to them (PSE) and they would repair it for 50% of the cost of the limb. What???? I have hunted with this thing 5 times!!
They also said that it would take 4 to 6 weeks for me to receive it back which is not acceptable to me.
I went to Academy Sports (where I ordered it from a little over a year ago) and told them about the run around that i was getting from PSE and the manager said.... "you know what....we will swap it out with a brand new one and then PSE will have to send us a new one". Thank god for Academy.


----------



## Johnny 71

Glad academy helped you out, now we know more about pse


----------



## hunter eric

Hunting Whitfield county small lease this weekend while the timber company continues to work on the large lease in Walker.
hopefully it will be good. Only me and a buddy really hunt the small tract so the deer are not spooked.
Morning only hunts for me this weekend because it is HOT in the afternoon. Good luck to all.


----------



## hunter eric

No deer sightings all weekend from 2 different leases and 10 or so hunters.
weather, moon, change in food source??? Something has changed patterns.


----------



## Johnny 71

Be looking for a big un in the morning, good luck


----------



## hunter eric

On 10/1 the deer were moving. I had a Yote and a doe walk within 40 yards of stand but couldn't get a clear shot on either.
then, at 1:30 when driving out there were 2 young bucks standing in the middle of the road that runs through our property.

On 10/2 three of us hunted from 6:00 am till 1:30 PM and did not see a single deer.


----------



## bear claw

I shot a doe Friday evening about 615 I was in a white oak dropping an 2 does came in I shot the larger at 13 yards and she didn't go 30 yards and piled up


----------



## oxide93

hunter eric said:


> On 10/1 the deer were moving. I had a Yote and a doe walk within 40 yards of stand but couldn't get a clear shot on either.
> then, at 1:30 when driving out there were 2 young bucks standing in the middle of the road that runs through our property.
> 
> On 10/2 three of us hunted from 6:00 am till 1:30 PM and did not see a single deer.




Exactly the same for me. Probably 20 deer sat and not one Sunday. Little warmer Sunday, I wonder if that was the problem?


----------



## hunter eric

The big fire burning up the road from our club in Walker is 80% contained. Hopefully it's out by the time the winds whip up. Already over 500 acres burned


----------



## hunter eric

I'm going to Whitfield club in the morning in the 20 mph wind. Maybe sit on ridge side


----------



## hunter eric

What is going on in the walker county deer woods??
So far we have killed more snakes than deer!
Hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## tjgregory

I hunted the rifle opener at my granddad's farm in Walker County.  I saw seven deer, a mix of does with their young of the year, between daylight and 10:30am on Saturday.  Sunday, I hunted from daylight until 11:15am and saw five small bucks and a doe.  Four of the five bucks were traveling together.  I'm hunting a saddle in some hardwoods with lots of acorns falling.


----------



## hunter eric

is anyone seeing scrapes yet?
According to the GON rut map the Walker county rut should kick in Nov 3rd - Nov 9th.
I have yet to see a single scrape in the woods.


----------



## tjgregory

No scrape sightings for me yet, but I have seen quite a few fresh rubs.  I usually see the strongest rutting behavior the last half of November.  I plan to be in the woods nine days between the full moon and the end of Thanksgiving week.  I hope we are having frosty mornings by then and not a repeat of last year's warm fall.


----------



## whitetailfreak

I hunt a small tract west of Taylor's Ridge. No scrapes yet, but rubs are popping up everywhere. I did kill a muzzleloader buck last Sun evening on some White Oaks.


----------



## hanglide4life

yup, several scrapes and lots of rubs on lookout already.


----------



## hunter eric

Lookout Mnt?

I have seen a lot of rubs......just no scrapes on our Villanow club.


----------



## hanglide4life

yup lookout mt.
This morning at pigeon, saw a doe at 8:30. At 70 yds, it was a beautiful morning to watch her walk by. Gun opens next wknd for either sex


----------



## WalkerStalker

I'm seeing deer every sit on our Lookout property but absolutely no scrapes or rubs that I have noticed yet. Last year there was an explosion of trees tore all up and a good scrape line after season was over.  I hope this year is not going to be a repeat of that.


----------



## hunter eric

over this past weekend i spent all day Saturday and Sunday in the woods.
I have still not seen one single scrape. Normally this time of year I am finding them all over the place. The deer were moving this weekend. My hunting partner shot a buck on Saturday and another member saw 3 doe.
Sunday i saw 4 doe. All deer were seen at 10:00 or later.


----------



## AJLBucks

I've got some scrapes. Found last Saturday, put cam on one and checked it today. Deer only visited it twice. Saturday and Monday night. I put a scrape dropper over it. Hopefully that may get them visiting it more.


----------



## hunter eric

Hunted hard Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday.
Nov 3rd - 6th has always been great time on our place so i put in for those days off from work months ago.
Thursday is was 85 degrees. No deer movement!
Friday was warm and 20 plus mph winds made for a long brutal day and no deer movement.
Saturday AM was nice. I didn't see a deer but there were several other members that harvested deer and there were shots all around our club so...the deer were finally moving. 4 taken on our club Saturday.
Sunday had good weather but for whatever reason the deer were not moving. No shots on our club and only 1 or 2 around us.
I did find the fresh scrapes which are the first that i have seen this year. Maybe the turn in the weather will get them going but......as of now we are normally hitting the rut between 11-3 and 11-12.


----------



## RossVegas

Not Walker, but I'll jump in here.  Hunting a property in Catoosa.  Been having decent pics up till last week.  Pulled camera on 11/1  had 2-3 does visiting about every 2nd to 3rd day the last couple weeks.  Planned on Hunting every morning this week (doe days).  Didn't see anything this morning.  Pulled 2 cameras as I left.  I got nothing but raccoons since the 31st.  I've got a dripper, doesn't look like it's been touched.


----------



## AJLBucks

Hung a drip over a scrape on 11/2. Checked can yesterday and deer started hitting the scrape on Saturday night. A lot of does and 1 big, heavy horned 6. I haven't seen him until now. Hopefully this cool weather will get them worked up


----------



## BuckNasty83

No rut action around my part of Catoosa either.  See does every sit from 8-10:30. Climbed out Sunday around 10:30 and as I was walking down the pipeline a big 8 was staring me down. Wishing I would have sat just 5 more mins......but I just had to go.... I've got a mock scrape that I pee in myself. Deee are constantly around it,  but it's not getting used.  Mid-late November seems to be our rut time


----------



## jinx0760

*Deer*

Seeing small bucks and some does crossing Peavine Creek at daylight and at dark.  Very little rut sign, but I did catch a coyote dropping scat on my road this morning.  She is now pushing up daisies.


----------



## WalkerStalker

These two interrupted my hunt this morning on Pigeon Mtn.  I let them know I didn't appreciate it.  

I had a buck in my sights.  He wasn't very big but I had worked real hard to get where I was and I didn't go through all the trouble for nothing.  Just about to pull the trigger and he spooked up, then bolted off.  I heard rustling and hoped it was a larger buck running him off.  Nope..... YOTES..


----------



## yelper43

Congrats


----------



## RinggoldGa

I approve Jinx!


----------



## BuckNasty83

Young buck nose trailing does today in catoosa. Had another buck on drag line this morning.  Scope was fogged up


----------



## hunter eric

Everyone please keep up the updates for Walker area.
i am trying to plan a few days off to hunt.
We really haven't seen much sign telling us that the rut is about to kick off.
Usually we start seeing seeking, following and eventually chasing all starting around Nov 3rd but that is not the case this year!

keep you experiences updated.


----------



## AJLBucks

Checked my cam yesterday. It is on a scrape with a drip over it. A lot of does, no bucks, and one black yote. So that doesn't tell me that the rut has started. Does were in groups


----------



## Scotsman

This weekend was the first time that I have been able to hunt in two weeks. I hunted Saturday morning/evening and Sunday evening.

I saw six does Saturday morning and found three fresh scrapes. Those are the first scrapes I have found this season! 

I did not see anything Saturday evening, but my hunting buddy, who was several hundred yards from me saw five does and a buck. He said it was too dark to tell much about the buck.

I did not see anything Sunday evening other than squirrels, but there were two big fox squirrels that provided some entertainment while I was in the stand.

Acorns everywhere and the persimmon trees are loaded. 

I put a camera on one of the scrapes Saturday evening and pulled the card Sunday evening. There were three does that came to check the scrape and a little scrawny five-point buck showed up, as well. He was pitiful looking.

The smoke made my eyes water and burn. I wonder how it affects the deer.


----------



## WalkerStalker

hunter eric said:


> Everyone please keep up the updates for Walker area.
> i am trying to plan a few days off to hunt.
> We really haven't seen much sign telling us that the rut is about to kick off.
> Usually we start seeing seeking, following and eventually chasing all starting around Nov 3rd but that is not the case this year!
> 
> keep you experiences updated.



It's been slow on all three properties I have been hunting.  I saw the first scrapes yesterday evening (Sunday 11-13) on the Pigeon Mtn. farm.  Two right next to one another.  I have yet to see any rubs.  I did have a spike respond to a grunt call and my hunting buddy killed a 6 pointer Saturday on the Pigeon WMA hunt that also responded to a grunt call.


----------



## jinx0760

*The chase is on!*

I was about run over by a small buck chasing a doe with 2 fawns.  There were over 10 deer in the area and it lasted 5-10 min before they left me.  One large bodied deer wasn't participating, and hung around the edges of the thick stuff.

This is on the Walker - Chattooga line


----------



## RossVegas

I didn't see anything last week on the property I'm hunting in Ringgold.  I travel back and forth throught the battlefield at least once, and usually 2-4 times a day.  Haven't seen any chasing there.  Saw what looked like a deer family last week.  Had 2 fawns in tow.  They were a lot smaller than I'd have thought they would be by this time of year.  They had to be pretty late season fawns.  I saw a fawn in the battlefield several weeks back, don't recall when.  It still had spots at the time.  Did the math backwards and figured it to have been bread in late January.


----------



## WalkerStalker

I hunted our Lookout property Monday and Tuesday evening.  I noticed a new scrape Tuesday on the trail I walk in on that wasn't there Monday.  It was no more then 10feet away from my ladder stand. It would seem to me that the "seeking and chasing" phase is getting cranked up.  With the cold front pushing in this weekend it would be good to be in the woods as much as possible.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Any Catoosa updates


----------



## RinggoldGa

BuckNasty83 said:


> Any Catoosa updates




Killed two does in Catoosa 10 days ago.  Had my 7yo with me.  

Up on lookout MTN in Dade Co today just over line from Walker and saw no fresh rubs, one scrape, and a lot of tracks in the fire break the cut up the mountain from the Tatum gulf fire on this property.

Jinx, this is your favorite UGA fan, healthcare pro


----------



## jinx0760

*little Dawg fan?*



RinggoldGa said:


> Killed two does in Catoosa 10 days ago.  Had my 7yo with me.
> 
> Up on lookout MTN in Dade Co today just over line from Walker and saw no fresh rubs, one scrape, and a lot of tracks in the fire break the cut up the mountain from the Tatum gulf fire on this property.
> 
> Jinx, this is your favorite UGA fan, healthcare pro



Glad to see you updating the area on deer movement!
Let me know how your wife likes her BD gift....stand up freezer for garage.............I might try that on Patty?


----------



## chilidawg

Got a nice one today chasing a doe. Scrapes are everywhere in my part of Gordon.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Seen a few young bucks seeking in Catoosa today. They all came in to my doe decoy. Didn't see many does. Thinking the big boys have them locked down around here.  Will know more tomorrow


----------



## BuckNasty83

Nice buck Chili


----------



## WalkerStalker

congrats on a good buck chilidawg.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Exciting but frustrating day in the stand. This morning a buck came in to a grunt call. 30 yards in thick pines then vanished into thin air. I could hear him thrashing bushes but never saw him again. Went back mid afternoon and on the way in a spike was hot trailing a doe. Climbed up the tree and before I could hoist my rifle up a 10 pointer came rushing in. So windy I couldn't hear him and he was on me in no time. Less then 40 yards and nothing I could do. I tried slowly raising the rifle but he turned and walked off. Didn't spook just moved off before I could get the rifle up. So close


----------



## poolecw

Have have some land on lookout mountain on the walker/Dade line. I have hunted there yet but I've been getting a buttload of does.  A nice 10pt showed up early Sept but I haven't seen him since.


----------



## hanglide4life

Saw 5 does on lookout mt. ....as I just got down at 11:15 AM. Should've sat 10 more min.


----------



## Scotsman

I sat on a fence line Friday morning. Man, it was nice. Damp, and foggy with a bit of chill in the air. A friend of mine was hunting a stand a couple hundred yards away and let me know that he had just seen two does at about 15 yards. I knew this was shaping up to be a good morning.

Around 9:00 I saw one deer moving along the creek - 320 yards away. It disappeared into the brush. I loaded up my gear, and packed my stand and headed for a 90 degree bend in the creek. On my way there, I bumped a deer and it ran up the ridge and blew. I never did see it.

I set up at the base of small tree in a privet clump and sat. To make a long story short, I used a grunt call, and this dude came looking. About a 40 foot shot. He had no idea I was there.

He was rank. Hocks were black and you could smell him 15 feet away. . .neck all swollen up. He weighed 181 pounds.

In one of these photos, my "stand" is in the background.


----------



## jinx0760

*Whopper!*

That is a great deer! Congratulations!

Is he local or out of town deer?


----------



## Scotsman

jinx0760 said:


> That is a great deer! Congratulations!
> 
> Is he local or out of town deer?



Thanks. Walker county deer.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Nice buck !


----------



## hanglide4life

Nice one!! Friday, I saw 4 deer at first light and a couple more at 9. There was a basket buck and doe early and they went separate ways. Great time to be in the woods.


----------



## RinggoldGa

poolecw said:


> Have have some land on lookout mountain on the walker/Dade line. I have hunted there yet but I've been getting a buttload of does.  A nice 10pt showed up early Sept but I haven't seen him since.




I hunt some land up there on Old State Rd.


----------



## jinx0760

*Breeding Stock*

I would love to have had that buck for breeding stock for my area, really nice Walker county buck.  Congrats again!


----------



## Scotsman

jinx0760 said:


> I would love to have had that buck for breeding stock for my area, really nice Walker county buck.  Congrats again!



Thanks. It seems November 25th has been a good day for me. Here is one from two years ago on that day. Same area.


----------



## George30022

A Beauty - Scotsman - , send his Inlaws(outlaws...) down south - say,,, Ranger GA - Gordon Co ! Also - quick nib; just how did Gordon/Whitfield do with this reason rain... a good soakin ? My camp is soo darn dry - everything I own gets powdercoated with dust when I am out there.


----------



## George30022

Nice ... I am on the other side of Gordon Co, Ranger GA. Very smoky, very dry. A 10 Pt - 9 Point ? wow, that would make my season at this point.


----------



## Scotsman

I went today in the rain. I found two new scrapes, they were wet, of course, but they were not there Saturday morning. I saw two does and that was it.


----------



## jinx0760

*Good News!*

My brother calls me and tells me a really nice buck is chasing does under my stand behind his house!  I am at work and have hunted that stand twice without seeing a deer a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## RinggoldGa

Got my first buck in 8 years on the Walker/Catoosa line about 45 minutes before dark tonight.  He was cruising through the woods all rutted up.  Nose down.  Just caught glimpses.  Hit the grunt call and he came to be on a bee line.  Got a perfect shot at 40-50 yds.

Nice to finally get a chance at a mature buck.  I think he's 3 1/2. Good mass and time length for up here in far NW Ga.

I admit to getting a little frustrated though.  At the processor 4 deer were there when I arrived.  Two spikes, a 3pt, and a fork horn, all 1 1/2 years old.  Processor said that's what he's seen the majority of past two weeks, little bucks.


----------



## Scotsman

Hey RinggoldGA! Brother, that's a nice one! Congrats to you! That's the way to get it done!

I hunted this morning in Walker and saw 15 doe and two young four point bucks. All within 30 yards. I had one doe at 25 feet.

Congrats again on a fine buck! What did you use to take it?


----------



## RinggoldGa

Scotsman said:


> Hey RinggoldGA! Brother, that's a nice one! Congrats to you! That's the way to get it done!
> 
> I hunted this morning in Walker and saw 15 doe and two young four point bucks. All within 30 yards. I had one doe at 25 feet.
> 
> Congrats again on a fine buck! What did you use to take it?



.270.  

Some of my best days hunting have been a day like yours today.  Deer all around and never even pick up the rifle.


----------



## hunter eric

The "second rut" has kicked in Gordon county.
Driving yesterday and saw a doe dart out of the woods headed toward the road. I hit brakes thinking she was going to come into road but she turned and ran down the edge of the road.
2 bucks also came darting out of the woods. I watched them chase her for 20 to 30 seconds and then they all hopped back into the woodline.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

*Finale TAlly*

How about posting your season results.
I had a big zero,  but still enjoyed the time in 
the woods.  Only shot i got all season was at
a coyote.  Good luck to everyone next season.


----------

